
Images reveal fate of Schapperali lander - ChuckMcM
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-37788444
======
ChuckMcM
Not too surprising it did not land gracefully which is really too bad. The
landing system was well designed to adapt to changing conditions as they were
detected. I hope their next attempt is the one that is an unqualified success.

I like that on the map the landing point seems to correspond with the location
of the Opportunity rover. Made me think of this xkcd:
[https://xkcd.com/1504/](https://xkcd.com/1504/)

